# questioning existence?



## xytan4

Hello everyone. This April I had my first experience with Derealization which was caused by an intrusive thought. Specifically the intrusive thought was "What's the point of all this?" Exact wording. BAM! Instant derealization and tremendous anxiety. The anxiety ruined my Easter dinner, I was so nauseated I could hardly eat any thing.







The thought caused me to question the very existence of humanity, I actually got online and looked up sources on the Evolution of **** Sapiens, I have never questioned the existence of Humanity like this before and I really thought I was going insane. So, it's going on 3 months now since it occurred and the thought is no longer there, but the derealization is. The derealization is a lot weaker than it was 2 months ago, it was almost like I was in a fog then. But it's definitely still there, when I look outside or go outside I still feel a mild "strangeness" sensation. That old saying "Time is a great healer" rings true in this case. I feel I'm almost back to my normal self and hopefully within another few weeks the derealization will be completely gone.

So, that's my story. I hope you like reading what I've been though and I would like to hear if any one else has had an intrusive thought like this nasty little bastard.

Thanks!


----------



## PositiveThinking!

xytan4 said:


> Hello everyone. This April I had my first experience with Derealization which was caused by an intrusive thought. Specifically the intrusive thought was "What's the point of all this?" Exact wording. BAM! Instant derealization and tremendous anxiety. The anxiety ruined my Easter dinner, I was so nauseated I could hardly eat any thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thought caused me to question the very existence of humanity, I actually got online and looked up sources on the Evolution of **** Sapiens, I have never questioned the existence of Humanity like this before and I really thought I was going insane. So, it's going on 3 months now since it occurred and the thought is no longer there, but the derealization is. The derealization is a lot weaker than it was 2 months ago, it was almost like I was in a fog then. But it's definitely still there, when I look outside or go outside I still feel a mild "strangeness" sensation. That old saying "Time is a great healer" rings true in this case. I feel I'm almost back to my normal self and hopefully within another few weeks the derealization will be completely gone.
> 
> So, that's my story. I hope you like reading what I've been though and I would like to hear if any one else has had an intrusive thought like this nasty little bastard.
> 
> Thanks!


I've had those thoughts for a long time, they have been way less lately though because I'm on medication, but they are still here. I actually spent days and days searching for 'existential angst' in google, also spent days creating threads here asking people about it over and over, and I do know how hard that is.. big suffering


----------



## Guest

Uh-Oh. You're gonna have one hell of a mid-life crisis, man. Or, lady. Personally I had these kind of thoughts before depersonalization, throughout, and still do. I can't say it was any kind of cause for me. I'd tell you to ignore these thoughts but they just might sneak up on you later in full force!

God bless and good luck


----------



## PositiveThinking!

ItCouldBeRobots said:


> You're gonna have one hell of a mid-life crisis, man.


Lol I was just thinking about that yesterday


----------



## xytan4

PositiveThinking! said:


> I've had those thoughts for a long time, they have been way less lately though because I'm on medication, but they are still here. I actually spent days and days searching for 'existential angst' in google, also spent days creating threads here asking people about it over and over, and I do know how hard that is.. big suffering


Holy crap man, that's exactly what I did! I went on google and looked up existential crises. I'm not taking any medication, the anxiety just kinda went away on its own, but the thought and the derealization is still mildly effecting me.

I've been thinking of buying a cognitive behavioral therapy book called When Panic Attacks by Dr. David Burns. To arm myself against the thought. The book has gotten very excellent ratings on Amazon.


----------



## PositiveThinking!

xytan4 said:


> Holy crap man, that's exactly what I did! I went on google and looked up existential crises. I'm not taking any medication, the anxiety just kinda went away on its own, but the thought and the derealization is still mildly effecting me.
> 
> I've been thinking of buying a cognitive behavioral therapy book called When Panic Attacks by Dr. David Burns. To arm myself against the thought. The book has gotten very excellent ratings on Amazon.


Thanks for letting me know about the book, I might be getting it, it's always handy to have weapons against thoughts like these


----------



## xytan4

I know I got it from my mom, some times I wonder how she gets through the day without exploding from anxiety. lol

Genetics are a bitch.


----------



## Hopefully_Right

xytan4 said:


> Hello everyone. This April I had my first experience with Derealization which was caused by an intrusive thought. Specifically the intrusive thought was "What's the point of all this?" Exact wording. BAM! Instant derealization and tremendous anxiety. The anxiety ruined my Easter dinner, I was so nauseated I could hardly eat any thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thought caused me to question the very existence of humanity, I actually got online and looked up sources on the Evolution of **** Sapiens, I have never questioned the existence of Humanity like this before and I really thought I was going insane. So, it's going on 3 months now since it occurred and the thought is no longer there, but the derealization is. The derealization is a lot weaker than it was 2 months ago, it was almost like I was in a fog then. But it's definitely still there, when I look outside or go outside I still feel a mild "strangeness" sensation. That old saying "Time is a great healer" rings true in this case. I feel I'm almost back to my normal self and hopefully within another few weeks the derealization will be completely gone.
> 
> So, that's my story. I hope you like reading what I've been though and I would like to hear if any one else has had an intrusive thought like this nasty little bastard.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Hopefully_Right

Hello Everyone

Im going exactly through what you are experincing its really awful ; this intrusive thought hit me 5 months ago and since then i feel really bad and strange.
I have taken medication for depression and anexity it helped alittle but it didnt not cure me totaly and now that i have stopped medication its hitting me again full force.

I was also nauseated and i could hardly eat anything ....

I hope i can be back to my normal life and im really happy to know that there are others who suffer from the same thing , im not alone









Thanks all ; and please do keep in touch and let me know if u got any better


----------



## PositiveThinking!

Hopefully_Right said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Im going exactly through what you are experincing its really awful ; this intrusive thought hit me 5 months ago and since then i feel really bad and strange.
> I have taken medication for depression and anexity it helped alittle but it didnt not cure me totaly and now that i have stopped medication its hitting me again full force.
> 
> I was also nauseated and i could hardly eat anything ....
> 
> I hope i can be back to my normal life and im really happy to know that there are others who suffer from the same thing , im not alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all ; and please do keep in touch and let me know if u got any better


I've been feeling better since I started my medication, but now I'm feeling worse again for some reason


----------



## katiej

Aw guys I can relate it's awful ! Feel so sick and scared and just utterly confused . Anyone wanna shed some light on how they got past this part


----------

